# Community > RIP >  Neil Hayes

## Percy Jones

Neil Hayes died this morning.

----------


## 40mm

Ah stink. RIP.

----------


## Rushy

That is very sad to hear.  Through all of my dealings with him he was always most helpful and knowledgeable.  Condolences to family and friends. RIP

----------


## jakewire

Rip
I have dealt many times with him, always the Gentleman.

----------


## Martin358

sad

----------


## Marty Henry

A real loss to shooters, and duck hunters.
RIP Sir.

----------


## gundoc

A sad loss. Neil was a knowledgable gentleman, a gifted tradesman, a pioneer in NZ pistol shooting, and a true conservationist. I will miss him.

----------


## ebf

R.I.P.  :Sad:

----------


## tetawa

Was a great guy to deal with, like many from that era, nothing was a problem or too hard.

----------


## 300_BLK

A true gentleman.

----------

